# Weed ID needed please!



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Anyone know what these are?


1.










2.










3.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

No idea on what exactly they are but we call the first one Kitty cat Prozac for its tranquilizing effects on our cat. When he eats the stuff he instantly calms down.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Hmmm...never seen my cats eat it.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

The second one looks kinda like wild amaranth. 

http://www.journeyoftheforsaken.com/web-wild-amaranth-grains-10-14-08.jpg


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

It does look sort of like wild amaranth, but it isn't. Those aren't flowers, they're seedpods. It's growing in a very wet (field line) area of the yard.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Ravenlost said:


> It does look sort of like wild amaranth, but it isn't. Those aren't flowers, they're seedpods. It's growing in a very wet (field line) area of the yard.


Sort of looks like curly dock when it's mature. Seems early in the season but maybe?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Here's another photo of it. I'm in Mississippi, so my seasons are probably ahead of those in New York!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

BINGO! I think you're right offthegrid! Darn...to bad it's poisonous to livestock. Looks like we better get rid of the stuff.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Ravenlost said:


> It does look sort of like wild amaranth, but it isn't. Those aren't flowers, they're seedpods. It's growing in a very wet (field line) area of the yard.


Look at the link I posted. It shows seed pods, not flowers.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I did tinknal. I can see how it could be mistaken for wild amaranth, but it isn't. It's definitely curly dock.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I know that last one, and it makes me wince to see it. I think it's nut grass"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyperus_rotundus


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

people can eat dock, even the seeds..are you sure it is poisionous to livestock?? third picture look up "yellow nut sedge"..you said wet field and it is semi-aquatic. for the first one it looks to have triangular stems(as does the 3rd pic) typical of sedges..


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

The first and last photos are plants growing in the hay field where I'm trying to establish a garden. It does, indeed, appear to be yellow nutsedge in the last photo. Thanks bee! The roots are not only edible, but extremely nutritious. 

One website I read said curly dock is poisonous to livestock. Others say it is edible. It's a member of the buckwheat family. Instead of destroying it, I'm going to feed it to the ducks and chickens! 

From Wikipedia:

_It can be used as a wild leaf vegetable; the young leaves should be boiled in several changes of water to remove as much of the oxalic acid in the leaves as possible, or can be added directly to salads in moderate amounts.[2] Once the plant matures it becomes too bitter to consume. Dock leaves are an excellent source of both vitamin A and protein, and are rich in iron and potassium. Curly Dock leaves are somewhat tart due to the presence of high levels of oxalic acid, and although quite palatable, this plant should only be consumed in moderation as it can irritate the urinary tract and increase the risk of developing kidney stones._

Since I've had kidney stones more than once I think I'll refrain from eating any!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys, yep #2 is what we call sour dock(or curly dock) Is not poison to animals, And I believe bee is right on #3 yellow nut sedge, #1 I`m not sure of, don`t think we hve that here. >Thanks Marc


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks Marc. I'll avoid the website that said curly dock was poisonous!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Ravenlost said:


> Thanks Marc. I'll avoid the website that said curly dock was poisonous!


I've been eating milkweed all spring and I can't tell you how many times I've read that it is poisonous.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

some sites go too far in the "poisionous" direction out of caution..for milkweed isn't it boil in several changes of boiling water to remove the latex in the sap?? And the caution to not confuse with a poisionous relative-dogbane.
In the case of new gatherers and wild edibles there is only one good substitute for a handguide with pictures and that is an "oldster" who has survived MANY years of wildcrafting and that comes with recipes!!!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

bee said:


> some sites go too far in the "poisionous" direction out of caution..for milkweed isn't it boil in several changes of boiling water to remove the latex in the sap??


I don't even bother with that. Just boil them until tender and saute them in bacon fat.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Tinknal..some folks like "bitter" are they bitter?


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i've eaten curly dock a number of times without problems. it's a good early spring green.


----------

